# Rabbit & Chow Chow



## deadxrose (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello. New to this so not too sure if Im posting in the wrong section, knowing me I am. 
I have a rabbit and Im interested in getting a chow chow pup down the line. So just wondering if anyone knows how that one would go? If my rabbit will be 2 years old say when I get a baby pup chow chow if they would be able to get along alrite after the dog is trainned obv ? Thanks


----------



## Frosting (Aug 17, 2008)

When Fido Met Thumper (Dogs and Rabbits) <---- I found this article helpful


----------

